# IBS getting way worse durring the last trimester of pregnancy



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if IBS can cause uterin contrations?? I have been having a horrible time with IBS-D and it is getting worse, I have to call into work, cancel plans... The cramping from it is unbearable at times. The OB told me I can take imodium daily and citrucel to bind it. I swear neither is doing much good. I am 32 weeks pregnant and I have been having a lot of crmaping (uterin) they told me to drink water and rest when this happens. I am so scared that the cramping from the IBS will cause preterm labor, can it??


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Not that I know of but if it makes you feel any better I had this with my first. My IBS D didn't flare up so much towards the end but I was in so much pain I was never sure if I was in labour or if it was IBS pain. My pregnancy ended at my due date (acutally I think I was 3 days early but they weren't 100% sure on my due date and I was on time by my calculations) so try to relax and know that even if you were to have your baby in a few weeks he/she would more than likely be fine. I don't think IBS pain can cause your baby to come early though. Good luck for the end of your pregnancy


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Every pregancy is different and I think that ibs can make pregnancy worse afterall hormones do play a roll in overall ibs symptoms. Drinking more fluids is a good idea stick with water and herbal tea whenever possible. I had cramping a lot throughout my last pregnancy my babies never wanted to come out though they always had to go in and get them, but I don't think ibs sympoms will force an early labor. Hang in there and good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you so much. It's just scarey. I know the hormones are whats making it all crazy that and it's so squished in there. Screamer we are exactly sure of my due date. So I know for sure when he should be here. The dr said if her comes in 5 weeks that would be the earliest that they wouldn't call him a premie or preterm. So I hope...


----------

